# Dos anybody on here coonhunt with catahoulas?



## MrBull (Aug 15, 2011)

I messed with the catahoulas and catahoula crosses for a few years while I was hog hunting. I love the breed but I dont hog hunt anymore, and Im wanting a coondog. Ive always heard that they will make a coondog but Ive never seen one. Aybody have any input?


----------



## huntmore (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think Catahoulas are used for coons around here. I sure do miss him.


----------



## poolecw (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't know for sure, but aren't they silent on trail?


----------



## huntmore (Aug 15, 2011)

for the most part.


----------



## Boarhawg (Aug 16, 2011)

*catahoulas*

go to ukc forum alot of people hunt coons with them i toyed with the idea myself


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 16, 2011)

Im sure you could but they are not bred to be tree dogs


----------



## GACOONDOG (Aug 16, 2011)

I hunt leopard cur's ukc call's them hounds.They look kind of like a catahoula.But are a totally different breed.Catahoula's are mainly used for catching hogs or cattle not tree game but it might be possible to get one to tree. I have a litter of leopard pups that will be 6 weeks old sept 20th they are out of two good tree dog's proven cross.


----------



## MrBull (Aug 16, 2011)

At what age do your leopard curs generally start to take off? In my experience with hog dogs, the curs would usually pick it up at a younger age than the hounds. Does this seem to be true with the leopard curs too?


----------



## GACOONDOG (Aug 16, 2011)

MrBull said:


> At what age do your leopard curs generally start to take off? In my experience with hog dogs, the curs would usually pick it up at a younger age than the hounds. Does this seem to be true with the leopard curs too?


My male ran and treed with the old dogs 1st trip to the woods at 6 month's old.I think most leopards start early.


----------



## MrBull (Aug 16, 2011)

Ill have to look into them. Will they learn general commands like sit or load up, or do they just want to run like a hound.


----------



## GACOONDOG (Aug 17, 2011)

They have more brains than any dog i have ever been in the woods with cur or hound.I have hunted mtn cur's treeing cur's and some blackmouth cur's for the last 13 years.And hunted every breed of hounds before that.And they listen and handle better than any other breed of dog i have owned.They hunt for you not themselves.But i would becarefull with what line you start out with.Sence ukc changed them from cur's to hound's some folk's have started breeding for compition dogs that can run with the goyonder walker dog's and alot of the brains and handle has gone out the window.


----------



## MrBull (Aug 17, 2011)

I sure appreciate it. Im going to strongly consider going with one of these dogs. Im trying to do my homework before I jump in.


----------



## Kicking Bird (Aug 17, 2011)

I've heard of a few Hunter's useing Catahoulas for Coon but If your wanting a good Coon Dawg your much better off going with the Leopard Cur, Leopard Cur's come mostly Leopard Spoted & Black & Tan In color some look like Black & Tan Hound's to, There aint a whole lot of Hunter's useing Leopard Cur's and there kinda hard to find, If you aint to far from GACOONDOG I'd be checking out the litter of Leopard Cur Pup's he has,

Check these Leopard Cur's out also now known as American Leopard Hound's, These are some well bred Dawg's,

http://forums.ukcdogs.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=442914


----------



## plottman25 (Aug 18, 2011)

MrBull said:


> Ill have to look into them. Will they learn general commands like sit or load up, or do they just want to run like a hound.



i must have the smartest hounds in the world, ive always been able to get my load up


----------



## huntmore (Aug 18, 2011)

plottman25 said:


> i must have the smartest hounds in the world, ive always been able to get my load up



I used to hunt with an old guy who would open the gates to all his pens (10) and the walkers would just stay where ever they where we he opened the gates. He would then go open the trunk of his car and as he called them each by name that one dog would go jump in the trunk. He could walk in the house and not a dog would move. He would then continue untill all where in the trunk. And yes I know it was stupid to put the dogs in the trunk but he never had a dog die in there.


----------



## GACOONDOG (Aug 18, 2011)

huntmore said:


> I used to hunt with an old guy who would open the gates to all his pens (10) and the walkers would just stay where ever they where we he opened the gates. He would then go open the trunk of his car and as he called them each by name that one dog would go jump in the trunk. He could walk in the house and not a dog would move. He would then continue untill all where in the trunk. And yes I know it was stupid to put the dogs in the trunk but he never had a dog die in there.


My grandpa had a pack of walker foxhounds when i was a boy that would do the same except he hauled his in a full cover dog box.But if you tried that with the fox dogs my dad,brother, fater en law and brother en law have today.They would be scattered for 5 county's. High bred idiots.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 18, 2011)

Open the doors on my pens and walk off. You better have your light on cause your fixin to be going coon huntin lol. If any of you have a sure nuff well handling cur dog. I have some spots we can have a blast at
 Real small wood lots though. The dog would have to have a garmin on and MUST come when called. No matter what's going on.


----------



## MrBull (Aug 18, 2011)

That was pretty much my point. Im not bad mouthing hounds, but all the hounds I have messed with knew 1 thing...HUNT, and you couldnt catch them until you killed or caught whatever game you were pursuing or tackle the dog when he crosses the road. My deer hounds give me enough of that action. LOL


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 18, 2011)

I can catch mine fine if I can get close. Its just not my thing to have to walk a dog across a track to tree a coon. Mine go and go pretty quick. That's fine though. We have thin coon for the most part. These spots Im talking about are tight. Real tight and no doubt some curs handle better. No doubt they want go far enough to tree a coon in other places either. I've heard it all about how curs will tree all these coon behind my hounds. Nobody has shown up to prove it to me yet though Now just from what I hear. The leopards go hunting close to what a hound does. I've not been with one. So I don't know.


----------



## GACOONDOG (Aug 18, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I can catch mine fine if I can get close. Its just not my thing to have to walk a dog across a track to tree a coon. Mine go and go pretty quick. That's fine though. We have thin coon for the most part. These spots Im talking about are tight. Real tight and no doubt some curs handle better. No doubt they want go far enough to tree a coon in other places either. I've heard it all about how curs will tree all these coon behind my hounds. Nobody has shown up to prove it to me yet though Now just from what I hear. The leopards go hunting close to what a hound does. I've not been with one. So I don't know.


How tight are these places you are talking about most of the places i hunt are 30 to 50 acre patches of woods some are smaller. My dogs will come when they are called.As far as the leopards go the more wick's camo jug is in their pedigree the deeper they hunt.That is because he was 1/4 walker and single registered as a leopard.The old strain leopards hunt like a cur.The jug blood is what the compition hunters want because of that very reason.Most of the leopards in the public eye today have more hound in them than leopard.I cannot understand why people want to try to make walkers out of them.Why not hunt walkers if you want goyander dogs.


----------

